# Civil service Lateral transfers



## Guest

I have a question, Can a Massachusetts Civil service police chief allow lateral transfers out of the Dept for say the last three or four years but now refuse to allow any more officers to leave via lateral transfer? (has let mulitple officers leave over this time period) If so dose anyone know or are they familiar with the resign/reinstate process in this state and how it works and what is needed (a Hard Copy) I cant find anything on line and no response from Civil Service I have heard Framingham is always doing this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 94c

the bottom line is they can't keep you from leaving and they don't have to take you back.


----------



## O-302

Both Chiefs must sign off on a lateral transfer.


----------



## j809

Not necessarily. You can resign from your current employer if the Chief refuses to sign the papers and be picked up by the other PD the following day. That is the way around it.


----------



## irish937

Exactly. We've taken a few through the resignation/reinstatement process.


----------



## O-302

j809 said:


> Not necessarily. You can resign from your current employer if the Chief refuses to sign the papers and be picked up by the other PD the following day. That is the way around it.


And that is not a Civil Service transfer by definition....


----------



## Guest

O-302 said:


> And that is not a Civil Service transfer by definition....


As well as an AWFULLY big risk.


----------



## TPD

Irish937, How dose the resign/reinstate process work, if you want to PM thats fine? how is it not a Civil Service transfer by definition, if both PD's are civil service?


----------



## j809

I mean, unless the new Chief that wants to hire you wants to stick it to you, I see no risk at all. He wants to hire you, your current chief doesn't want to sign paperwork, you get picked up the next day. I also heard that the civil service hire period, if you quit, is now 10 years up from 5. SO you can get a job for 10 years as a transfer.


----------



## quality617

j809 said:


> I mean, unless the new Chief that wants to hire you wants to stick it to you, I see no risk at all. He wants to hire you, your current chief doesn't want to sign paperwork, you get picked up the next day. I also heard that the civil service hire period, if you quit, is now 10 years up from 5. SO you can get a job for 10 years as a transfer.


Does that apply to anyone that quit, or quit after a certain date. I quit in 04, and it was 5 years.


----------



## j809

Yes, you would have 10 years to get back IF they want you or 10 years to try to lateral to other PDs.


----------



## quality617

j809 said:


> Yes, you would have 10 years to get back IF they want you or 10 years to try to lateral to other PDs.


IF they want me?

In the history of the BPD, HR's Ed Callahan tells me there have been only 2 instances where they refused to take someone back.

Some guys have come back 3 and 4 times after quitting.


----------



## irish937

TPD, it is very simple. The accepting agency usually fills out the paperwork and arranges everything. We just had a guy come over this past May under the same circumstances. The Chief in his old town refused to sign the paperwork. He was offered the job with us, he resigned from his old department and was reinstated the next day with our department. People have the common misconception that they "own" you in some way. You are not an indentured servant. If a new department wants you, there is as much risk as anyone else accepting a new job. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------

